

Hospital Denies Black Teen A Heart Transplant Because Of Trouble With Law - jonathanpeterwu
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/08/12/black-teen-allegedly-denied-heart-transplant-due-to-low-grades/

======
georgebonnr
From reading the details it looks like the reason the administrators gave was
a history of unreliability in taking his medication and showing up for
doctor's appointments, which is something they consider before letting
somebody onto a transplant list, due to the severely limited amount of
transplants available. That may seem incomprehensibly harsh, but from what I
gather that's standard consideration.

The family is saying that it has to do with his criminal record, but they
don't really provide any evidence to support that, and they don't anywhere
deny that he has sometimes not taken his medication / missed appointments in
the past.

